# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 21-04-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 14-04-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Ja dhe disa foto te zotit Sali Berisha ish presidenti i Shqiperise!!!" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16209

Titulli: "MAQEDONI, Cërvenkovski: Skenaret e Gjeorgjevksit, thirrje për lufte" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16207

Titulli: "Lufta e Madhe ...   ???????" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16206

Titulli: "me ka marre malli" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga em8230a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16205

Titulli: "Edhe lekët për barin e miut i lypa në rrugë" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16203

Titulli: "Ja dhe disa foto te grupit te famshem The Prodigy." (postuar 21-04-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16200

Titulli: "Sekreti!" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16199

Titulli: "Ja dhe disa foto te kengetarit te madh Marilyn Manson!!!" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16198

Titulli: "Gjelle e mire dhe e shpejte" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Nuk_dua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16197

Titulli: "Pse jetojme?" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16196

Titulli: "Aman or Meca...." (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Pidocchio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16195

Titulli: "Likova - Macedonia life time photo gallery" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16194

Titulli: "SEECI: Niveli i vrasjeve në vend, më i lartë se tek fqinjët" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16193

Titulli: "Leter from the headquarters of a caotic revolutionary organisation" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga qyfyri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16191

Titulli: "Vlera qe duhen njohur" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga hope31)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16189

Titulli: "E verteta ne Histori" (postuar 21-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16188

Titulli: "Punesim IOM ne Tirane: Migration Expert" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16186

Titulli: "nuk ka tjeter si ai" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16183

Titulli: "Poezi" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16182

Titulli: "Te poseduar nga djalli..." (postuar 20-04-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16178

Titulli: "Age Of Empires!!!" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16175

Titulli: "perseri kerkese per aop" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga BLEDI_DR16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16173

Titulli: "Lufte per ekzistence,apo lufte per demokraci?" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga ABUJIHAD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16168

Titulli: "Familja Mbreterore ne post te presidentit ?" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16167

Titulli: "Warez" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga ledio1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16164

Titulli: "FTP download...." (postuar 20-04-2003 nga PRINCE E75)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16163

Titulli: "Skender Shkupi shkruan.." (postuar 20-04-2003 nga erzeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16160

Titulli: "Xhevat Oena, aktori zeshkan me shpirt te bardhe" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga fisnik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16159

Titulli: "Homosexualizmi tek ne..." (postuar 20-04-2003 nga Bekim Ismaili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16158

Titulli: "Hyrja e Galerisë" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16157

Titulli: "PRESPAR" (postuar 20-04-2003 nga PRESPAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16156

Titulli: "UK &amp; USA" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16154

Titulli: "Si te e-mail muzike?" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga shpirtIfshehur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16149

Titulli: "Do tju bente pershtypje...?" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga La rondine)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16147

Titulli: "Folk shqiptar" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16142

Titulli: "Ushtria Shqiptare" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16140

Titulli: "Gezuar Pashket !!!" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16138

Titulli: "Origjina e Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptareve." (postuar 19-04-2003 nga gladiator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16137

Titulli: "Kerkese per @ ne kanalin #Shqiperia" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga BlackDevil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16136

Titulli: "Portret Skafisti" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16134

Titulli: "castle" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16133

Titulli: "Transferte parash ndihme" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga metagent)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16132

Titulli: "Retrospektive dhe nostalgji (2)" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16130

Titulli: "Pls help me disa esse ne anglisht." (postuar 19-04-2003 nga smiley_angel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16129

Titulli: "Kujdes!hmmmmmmm" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16125

Titulli: "POLISA E SIGURIMIT, TANI ME E LIRE" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16124

Titulli: "*Prezantimi | 50cent_DuDe*" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga 50cent_DuDe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16122

Titulli: "Arbën Xhaferi jep dorëheqjen" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16121

Titulli: "Shqiperi Bullgari" (postuar 19-04-2003 nga Zombie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16120

Titulli: "Sepse jam bere moderne..." (postuar 18-04-2003 nga dikeafajtore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16114

Titulli: "Deshifrimi i gjuhës së lashtë etruske dëshmon se Etruskët ishin Ilirë!" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16112

Titulli: "Foto objektesh arkeologjike" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16111

Titulli: "&quot;Patriotizmi i ri&quot; i Adem Demaqit" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16108

Titulli: "Kush ka qene kryetari i Lidhjes shqiptare te Prizrenit!?" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga Andrra e Jetes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16103

Titulli: "Me se fundi dhe une ne forum" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16102

Titulli: "Pershendetje o njerez!" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga ERI_69)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16097

Titulli: "Cfare kerkon ne te vertete Greqia?" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga Iceberg)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16093

Titulli: "GEZUAR PASHKEN!" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16091

Titulli: "Nje Permbledhje e Shqiperise" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga Laerta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16090

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Bullgaria' (1 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (1 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16120

Sondazh: Si keni mesuar per Albasoul?
 o 'Nga nje i/e njohur' (4 vota)
 o 'Kerkim ne internet per faqe shqip' (1 vota)
 o 'Menyre tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16081

Sondazh: E pini duhanin ?
 o 'Nuk e pi' (15 vota)
 o 'E pi' (6 vota)
 o 'E kam pire' (3 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson kjo teme ..' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15887

Sondazh: Cila muzikë ju pelqen me shume?
 o 'Dance, Taance' (2 vota)
 o 'Hip-Hop, R n B' (7 vota)
 o 'Pop,Jazz' (0 vota)
 o 'Metal, Classic' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15832


Sondazh: Cili qytet i ka vajzat me te bukura :d
 o 'Tirana' (13 vota)
 o 'Shkodra' (10 vota)
 o 'Vlora' (4 vota)
 o 'Tropoj' (4 vota)
 o 'Durresi' (4 vota)
 o 'Saranda' (1 vota)
 o 'Pogradeci' (4 vota)
 o 'Korca' (4 vota)
 o 'Elbasani' (5 vota)
 o 'Fieri' (4 vota)
 o 'Gjirokastra' (2 vota)
 o 'Prishtina' (1 vota)
 o 'Podujeva/Besiana' (1 vota)
 o 'Mitrovica' (0 vota)
 o 'Peja' (1 vota)
 o 'Gjakova' (0 vota)
 o 'Prizreni' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjilani' (2 vota)
 o 'Kacaniku ' (1 vota)
 o 'Shkupi' (0 vota)
 o 'Tetova' (0 vota)
 o 'Gostivari' (0 vota)
 o 'Kumanova' (1 vota)
 o 'Suhareka' (0 vota)
 o 'Kamenica' (0 vota)
 o 'Klina' (0 vota)
 o 'Struga' (0 vota)
 o 'Manastiri' (0 vota)
 o 'Kruja' (2 vota)
 o 'Dibra' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15591




---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

21 04:
 o bledbeld (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=738

21 04:
 o Maksi (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1025

21 04:
 o Karagjozi (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1255

21 04:
 o bloom - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1339
 o bujari - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3472

21 04:
 o klea20 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3780

21 04:
 o robii (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4056

21 04:
 o IaN (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7188

21 04:
 o shkodrani_21 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7358

22 04:
 o amazona - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5477

22 04:
 o Denix422 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=349

22 04:
 o Idmon - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=508
 o forever - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=966

22 04:
 o ervin_prendi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1820

22 04:
 o Vini (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2016

22 04:
 o Oltjon (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2711

22 04:
 o marvina (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4804

22 04:
 o juli.jz (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5501

22 04:
 o nikosejati (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6671

22 04:
 o Dr.Zero Cool (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6792

23 04:
 o besim (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=54

23 04:
 o dimegeni (1) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=77

23 04:
 o Kalif (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=472

23 04:
 o Besa (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=610
 o TEUTA (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1155

23 04:
 o Enkelejda (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1454

23 04:
 o Erban (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2758

23 04:
 o hasan gashi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2909

23 04:
 o picku (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2942
 o liri83 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3168

23 04:
 o Pringles22 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3238

23 04:
 o fierake_dinake (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3341

23 04:
 o elden - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3410

23 04:
 o CUN I KEQ (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3643

23 04:
 o hii (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3799

23 04:
 o arilde (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3979

23 04:
 o imir (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4192

23 04:
 o Mikelo (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4249

23 04:
 o Dimitris (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5133

23 04:
 o Fatmir Likrama (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6458


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 14-04-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 147 Anetare te rinj
 o 196 Tema te reja
 o 3,780 Postime te reja
 o 6 Sondazhe te reja

----------

